# Service und Support > Testforum >  Text aus LibreOffice kopieren

## RolandHO

Version:1.0 StartHTML:0000000167 EndHTML:0000000878 StartFragment:0000000451 EndFragment:0000000862                          Testtext aus LibreOffice mit einigen Formatierungen.


*Jetzt in Fett*


*und auch noch unterstrichen*


_dazu noch kursiv

_Da kommt offensichtlich eine zusätzliche, erste Zeile (Version:...) mit rein,
ansonsten scheint es aber zu klappen

----------

